#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Resources for Teachers >  >  Most valuable teaching resource.

## tayto

This is one of the most valuable websites that I have ever discovered.
You have to change the homepage from Russian to English, sign up and you will be able to download 1000's of English text books, etc

Englishtips.org | Âûó÷èì àíãëèéñêèé ÿçûê âìåñòå: àíãëèéñêèé äëÿ êàæäîãî

During the last week (22.06.2009-29.06.2009) the following books and materials were added or updated and can be found at 
Englishtips.org | Âûó÷èì àíãëèéñêèé ÿçûê âìåñòå: àíãëèéñêèé äëÿ êàæäîãî:

Большой англо-русский фразеологический словарь (2009-06-29)
Solutions Upper-Intermediate Student\'s Book (Polish edition) (2009-06-29)
The Ashley book of knots by Charles Warren Ashley (2009-06-29)
A modest proposal to eliminate acronyms by Helen F. Moody (2009-06-29)
Kitchens & Baths - Vol.17 No.05 (2009-06-29)
Academic Writing Examples_9153286 - Practice Tests Example by ieltshelpnow.com (2009-06-29)
Meditation for Optimum Health (2009-06-29)
Magnificent Memory (Self-Hypnosis) (2009-06-29)
Make Your Mind Work for You (2009-06-29)
RICK STEEVES IN SEVILLA (2009-06-29)
Kiss of Midnight, by Lara Adrian (2009-06-29)
Elric: The Stealer of Souls, by Michael Moorcock (2009-06-29)
Dilton`s Strange Science Comic #1 (2009-06-29)
Daffy Duck Comic #141 (2009-06-29)
Atomic Rabbit Comic #7 (2009-06-29)
Macworld - August 2009 (2009-06-29)
Kitchens & Baths - Vol.17 No.04 (2009-06-29)
The Teaching Company: Ancient Greek Civilization [Audio Lectures] (2009-06-29)
Vaughan Systems \"Administrative Staff\" For Spanish Speakers (2009-06-29)
Alan Milne - The House at Pooh Corner (read by Cora McDonald) (2009-06-29)
Alan Milne - Winnie-the-Pooh (read by Cora McDonald) (2009-06-29)
English Mystery Stories (2009-06-29)
Roald Dahl - Matilda (2009-06-29)
English for Life Elementary Class Audio CDs (2009-06-29)
English for Life Elementary Class Audio CDs (2009-06-29)
Lewis Carroll - Through the Looking-Glass (read by Cora McDonald) (2009-06-29)
Lewis Carroll - Alice\'s Adventures in Wonderland (read by Cora McDonald) (2009-06-29)
Iraq (Modern World Nations) (2009-06-29)
Kazakhstan (Modern World Nations) (2009-06-29)
North Korea (Modern World Nations) (2009-06-29)
South Korea (Modern World Nations) (2009-06-29)
The Philosophy of Science Fiction Film (2009-06-29)
Criminal Minds TV Series (Complete Season 1) (2009-06-29)
BBC - Russia: A Journey With Jonathan Dimbleby (2009-06-28)
Business Communication Games: Photocopiable Games and Activities for Students of English for Business (2009-06-28)
Reward Elementary ( Practice Book + Audio ) (2009-06-28)
SURFING SAFELY.COM (An Internet Safety Tale) (2009-06-28)
HARCOURT – Leveled Readers (Grade 1) (2009-06-28)
True Blood (2008) Season 1, Ep. 1-5 (2009-06-28)
William Marshall - 6. Creating Wealth and Financial Abundance (2009-06-28)
Mission Impossible 3 (2006) (2009-06-28)
Examples Finder (2009-06-28)
MoBiMouse Plus English-Hungarian /Hungarian-English Dictionary (2009-06-28)
ESLPod and English Cafe AUDIO (2009-06-28)
The Peacemaker (2009-06-28)
The Teaching Company: Americas in the Revolutionary Era [Audio Lectures] (2009-06-28)
A Man Apart - Vin Diesel Movie (2009-06-28)
Bark George (2009-06-28)
Feel Good Food - Summer 2009 (2009-06-28)
Learning from Teacher Research (2009-06-28)
James Bond 007: Quantum of Solace (2008)+ subtitles (2009-06-28)
The Mummy 3: Tomb Of The Dragon Emperor (2008) (2009-06-28)
Magix Webradio Recorder 4.0.0.520 (2009-06-28)
TRUSTEE FROM THE TOOLROOM by Nevil Shute (1960) (2009-06-28)
Введение в практику перевода специальной литературы (2009-06-28)
Современный английский язык (Теоретический курс грамматики) (2009-06-28)
Mercury Rising (2009-06-28)
Ultimate Dictionary (2009-06-28)
The African Queen (2009-06-28)
Montmorency (2009-06-28)
Semantics in Acquisition (Studies in Theoretical Psycholinguistics) (2009-06-28)
Tales Before Narnia: The Roots of Modern Fantasy and Science Fiction (2009-06-28)
Teaching In The Global Business Classroom (2009-06-28)
The Having of Wonderful Ideas: And Other Essays on Teaching and Learning (2009-06-28)
Beyond Methods: Macrostrategies for Language Teaching (2009-06-28)
English: Meaning and Culture (2009-06-28)
BusinessWeek Magazine (June 29, 2009) (2009-06-28)
L.A. Hill - Elementary Stories for Reproduction 1 (audio) (2009-06-28)
L.A. Hill - Elementary Stories for Reproduction 1 (2009-06-28)
How I Met Your Mother / season 4 (1995) (2009-06-28)
Kitchens & Baths - Vol.17 No.02 (2009-06-27)
Kitchens & Baths - Vol.17 No.01 (2009-06-27)
Young at Heart (2007) (2009-06-27)
William Marshall - 5. Creating Power Relationships (2009-06-27)
Caillou and Gilbert (2009-06-27)
Reader\'s Digest Magazine (July 2009) (2009-06-27)
HARCOURT – Decodable Book 18 (Grade 2) (2009-06-27)
Syntax and Semantics, Volume 28: Small Clauses (2009-06-27)
Digital Camera World - January 2006 (2009-06-27)
Approaches to Bootstrapping- Phonological, lexical, syntactic and neurophysiological aspects of early language acquisition -Volume 1 (2009-06-27)
The Power of Words: Essays in Lexicography, Lexicology and Semantics. In Honour of Christian J. Kay (2009-06-27)
Lexicography: An Introduction (2009-06-27)
Vocative Constructions in the Language of Shakespeare (Pragmatics and Beyond New Series) (2009-06-27)
New Scientist Magazine - 27 June 2009 (2009-06-27)
The Culture of Vengeance and the Fate of American Justice by Terry K. Aladjem, Cambridge University Press (2009-06-27)
Freedom to Offend: How New York Remade Movie Culture (2009-06-27)
Les Misйrables: The Dream Cast in Concert (1998) [DVDRip with external subtitles] (2009-06-27)
The Wall Street Journal US Edition - June 26 2009 (2009-06-27)
The Wall Street Journal US Edition - June 25 2009 (2009-06-27)
The Wall Street Journal US Edition - June 24 2009 (2009-06-27)
Digital Photography Techniques - Spring 2009 (2009-06-27)
Basic Skills for the TOEFL iBT 3 - Speaking(audio) (2009-06-27)
Basic Skills for the TOEFL iBT 3 - Listening(audio) (2009-06-27)
Science - June, 26 2009 (2009-06-27)
Basic Skills for the TOEFL iBT 3 - Writing(audio) (2009-06-27)
Casino Royale (MacMillan Readers Level 4) (2009-06-27)
Free Talk Radio Podcasts (10,11,12 - 2008 & 01,02,03 - 2009) (2009-06-27)
White Fang (MacMillan Readers Level 3) (2009-06-27)
Amateur Photographer 27th June 2009 (2009-06-27)
Microeconomics using Excel: Integrating economic theory, policy analysis and spreadsheet modelling, by Kirschke/Jechli (2009-06-27)
Basic Skills for the TOEFL iBT 2 - Writing(audio) (2009-06-27)
Basic Skills for the TOEFL iBT 2 - Listening(Audio) (2009-06-27)
Basic Skills for the TOEFL iBT 2 - Speaking(audio) (2009-06-27)
Vegetarian Times, July - August 2009 (US) (2009-06-27)
Condoleezza Rice about september 11th attacks (2009-06-26)
Renewable Energy Resources by John Twidell and Tony Weir, Taylor & Francis, 2-nd edition (2009-06-26)
Historical Dictionary of Horror Cinema (2009-06-26)
Comedy Is a Man in Trouble: Slapstick in American Movies (2009-06-26)
The Airplane - How Ideas Gave Us Wings by Jay Spenser, Collins (2009-06-26)
Solar Technologies for Buildings by Ursula Eicker, University of Applied Sciences, Stuttgart (2009-06-26)
How to Prepare a Business Plan: Business Enterprise Guide (2009-06-26)
Connections 4 Student\'s Book (Polish edition) (2009-06-26)
Advanced Modern Algebra by Joseph J. Rotman, Prentice Hall (2009-06-26)
Resume Writing Handbook by Priscilla A. Scotian (2009-06-26)
Muscular Development, July 2009 (US) (2009-06-26)
Mission Impossible 2 (2000) (2009-06-26)
Using I.T. in Primary School History (Children, Teachers and Learning Series) (2009-06-26)
Objective First Certificate Workbook (2009-06-26)
The Economist June 27th - July 3rd 2009 (2009-06-26)
Graveyard book by Neil Gaiman (Audiobook) (2009-06-26)
Armenian Cooking by arcadius (2009-06-26)
Oral Presentation Skills - A Practical Guide (2009-06-26)
Total English Intermediate Workbook CD (2009-06-26)
Representative essays on The Theory of Style by William Tenney Brewster (2009-06-26)
GRE - ETS - Practise General Test (2009-06-26)
The Artful Universe Expanded, 2nd Edition (2009-06-26)
Corpora and Language Teaching (2009-06-26)
Judgment at Nuremberg (1961) (2009-06-26)
Teaching Collocation - Further Developments in the Lexical Approach (2009-06-26)
Anthropology as Cultural Critique: An Experimental Moment in the Human Sciences (2009-06-26)
Film Stars and Their Awards: Who Won What for Movies, Theater and Television (2009-06-26)
Boomer Goes to School (2009-06-26)
William Marshall - 3. Achieving Your Goals (2009-06-26)
Boomer\'s Big Surprise (2009-06-26)
HARCOURT – Leveled Readers (Grade 5) (2009-06-26)
Access 1 Teacher\'s Book + Placement test (2009-06-26)
Fairyland 4 Whiteboard Software (2009-06-26)
Relativity and Quantum Mechanics: Principles of Modern Physics (2009-06-26)
Waves: Principles of Light, Electricity, and Magnetism (2009-06-26)
Matter and Energy: Principles of Matter and Thermodynamics (2009-06-26)
Phenomenal Crystals: Giant Quartz Crystals, Unique Minerals in World Museums, Gem Treasures of Brazil (2009-06-26)
Animal, Vegetable, Miracle: A Year of Food Life (2009-06-26)
The European Union: A Very Short Introduction (2009-06-26)
William Blake and the Impossible History of the 1790s (2009-06-26)
Terrorism: A Very Short Introduction (2009-06-26)
The Curse of the Werewolf: Fantasy, Horror and the Beast Within (2009-06-26)
Don\'t Know Much About the Civil War: Everything You Need to Know About America\'s Greatest Conflict but Never Learned (2009-06-26)
Cambridge Guided Tour (2009-06-26)
The changing Face of Evil in Film and Television (2009-06-26)
Human Resource Management, by Robert L. Mathis; John H. Jackson (2009-06-26)
A Concise Companion to Contemporary British and Irish Drama (2009-06-26)
The Professional Photographer\'s Legal Handbook by Nancy E. Wolff (2009-06-26)
Foreign Policy - July/August 2009 (US) (2009-06-26)
Roman Commanders - The captains of The Roman Republic (2009-06-26)
MoBiMouse Plus English-Hungarian Hungarian-English Dictionary (2009-06-26)
British Council LearnEnglish Podcasts (2006 - 2009) (2009-06-26)
Dragon ball Evolution (2009) (2009-06-26)
Bangkok Dangerous (2008) (2009-06-26)
Goldfish (Oxford Bookworms Library 3) (2009-06-26)
Robert Ludlum\'s (TM) The Bourne Deception (2009-06-26)
Chicago (2002) (2009-06-26)
School_English #3(139) March 2007 (2009-06-26)
Rhetoric, Poetics, and Logic by Aristotle [Audio] (2009-06-26)
The Black Cat (MacMillan Readers Level 3) (2009-06-26)
Быть в курсе: учим английский по онлайн-газетам (2009-06-25)
Eleventh Hour (2008) SF - Thriller TV Series (Complete Season 1 ) IN PROGRESS (2009-06-25)
20 Topics for Free Conversation (English content) BOOK + AUDIO (2009-06-25)
Proficiency Practice Tests Plus (2009-06-25)
Syntactic Structures Revisited: Contemporary Lectures on Classic Transformational Theory (Current Studies in Linguistics) (2009-06-25)
Structured Task for English Practice: Verbs: Past, Present, and Future (Structured Tasks for English Practice) (2009-06-25)
Chaplin (1992) (2009-06-25)
House, MD - TV Series (Complete Season 5) (2009-06-25)
504 absolutely essential words (2009-06-25)
Landmarks in English Literature (2009-06-25)
Английский язык. English Reading Club - Elementary (4CD) (2009-06-25)
Structured Task for English Practice: Writing Sentences (Structured Tasks for English Practice) (2009-06-25)
Solutions Elementary Test Bank CD + audio (2009-06-25)
Transformers : Revenge of the fallen (2009) (2009-06-25)
Me the Media - Rise of the Conversation Society, by Jaap Bloem, Menno van Doorn (2009-06-25)
Redbook - July 2009 (2009-06-25)
Outside - July 2009 (US) (2009-06-25)
There was an old lady who swallowed a fly (2009-06-25)
Songs with subtitles 32 (2009-06-25)
Switch (1991) (2009-06-25)
William Marshall - 2. Creating a Powerful Self-Image (2009-06-25)
Bad For Them, Good For Me (2009-06-25)
HARCOURT – Decodable Books 15-17 (Grade 2) (2009-06-25)
New Adventures Pre-Intermediate Student\'s Book (2009-06-25)
Heart Sounds Auscultation (2009-06-25)
Vegetarian Times - July/August 2009 (US) (2009-06-25)
The History of Britain from 55BC - 1999 (BBC Audiobook) 4 CDs (2009-06-25)
Encyclopedia Of The United States Congress (Facts on File Library of American History) (2009-06-25)
Small Dogs, Big Hearts: A Guide to Caring for Your Little Dog, Revised Edition (2009-06-25)
High Visibility: Transforming Your Personal and Professional Brand (2009-06-25)
The World\'s Fittest You (2009-06-25)
Traditional Buildings: A Global Survey of Structural Forms and Cultural Functions (2009-06-25)
How the Paper Fish Learned to Swim: A Fable About Inspiring Creativity and Bringing New Ideas to Life (2009-06-25)
Megaskills: Building Our Children\'s Character and Achievement for School and Life (2009-06-25)
Marriage Power: Wrong Marriage Combinations Can Ruin Couples for Life (2009-06-25)
Innovations upper-intermediate coursebook (2009-06-25)
Innovations upper-intermediate teacher\'s book (2009-06-25)
Language to go intermediate Teacher\'s Resource book (2009-06-25)
Collins COBUILD English Guides 3: Articles (2009-06-25)
Access 2 student\'s book (Polish edition) (2009-06-25)
New York Post, 21 June 2009 (US) (2009-06-25)
The Guardian, 20 June 2009 (UK) (2009-06-25)
Mini Book Of The Week (2009-06-25)
Abdominal, An Issue of Ultrasound Clinics, by Leslie Scoutt (2009-06-25)
Abdominal Ultrasound: How, Why and When, by Jane A. Bates DMU Mphil DCR (2009-06-25)
African Queen (Oxford Bookworms Library 4) (2009-06-25)
Without a paddle natures calling (2009 ) + subtitles (2009-06-25)
Frank Capra\'s Arsenic and Old Lace (1944) + Subtitles (2009-06-25)
American Photo July/August 2009 (2009-06-25)
Act Like a Lady, Think Like a Man: What Men Really Think About Love, Relationships, Intimacy & Commitmentacy & Commitment (2009-06-25)
Badger\'s Parting Gift (2009-06-25)
The Grouchy Grammarian: A How-Not-To Guide to the 47 Most Common Mistakes in English Made by Journalists, Broadcasters, and Others Who Should Know Bet (2009-06-25)
Germanic Standardizations: Past to Present (2009-06-25)
English: An Essential Grammar (2009-06-25)
Creative Self-Hypnosis: New wide-awake, nontrance techniques to empower your life, work, and relationships (2009-06-25)
An Introduction to Early Modern English (Edinburgh Textbooks on the English Language) (2009-06-25)
Hunt for Gollum (2009-06-25)
Style: Toward Clarity and Grace (2009-06-25)
Cognitive English Grammar (Cognitive Linguistics in Practice) (2009-06-25)
English: An Essential Grammar (Routledge Grammars) (2009-06-25)
Alternative Histories of the English Language (2009-06-25)
The Prism of Grammar: How Child Language Illuminates Humanism (2009-06-25)
SuperMemo Business English - Starting a Company (2009-06-25)
Madeleine Wickham (Sophie Kinsella) - Sleeping Arrangements (2009-06-25)
The Wall Street Journal US Edition - June 23 2009 (2009-06-25)
Smart Shopper, 18 June 2009 (US) (2009-06-25)
Red Eye Chicago, 20 June 2009 (US) (2009-06-25)
Top Notch Fundamentals - Class Audio Program [AUDIOBOOK] (2009-06-25)
A Course in Theoretical English Grammar/Теоретическая грамматика английского языка (2009-06-24)
Английский язык. English Reading Club - Intermediate (4CD) (2009-06-24)
The King\'s English 3rd Edition (Oxford Language Classics Series) (2009-06-24)
Songs with subtitles 31 (2009-06-24)
Theoretical Grammar of English (2009-06-24)
Rex Stout \"Nero Wolfe collection\" (2009-06-24)
Return to Oz (Волшебник Изумрудного города) (2009-06-24)
English Collocations in use (2009-06-24)
Modern English Grammar (2009-06-24)
The Exorcist (2009-06-24)
Allergic Diseases - Diagnosis and Treatment (2009-06-24)
Useful English (2009-06-24)
Русские проблемы в английской речи (2009-06-24)
William Marshall - 1. The Power of Power Affirmations (2009-06-24)
Kirby R.S. - An Atlas of Erectile Dysfunction (2009-06-24)
Theory of English Grammar/ Теоретическая грамматика английского языка (2009-06-24)
William Marshall - 4. Creating Physical Health, Power, and Vitality (2009-06-24)
Синхронный перевод с русского на английский (2009-06-24)
Мир перевода-1 (2009-06-23)
HARCOURT – Decodable Books 12-14 (Grade 2) (2009-06-23)
Animaniacs (1993) Part 8 (2009-06-23)
The Secret Of Moonacre (2008) + subtitles (2009-06-23)
You, Me and Dupree (2006) + subtitles (2009-06-23)
Hot Fuzz (2009-06-23)
Hulk Vs Wolverine ; Hulk Vs Thor (2009) (2009-06-23)
The Muppet Show Comic Book #02 (2009-06-23)
The Muppet Show Comic Book #01 (2009-06-23)
Disney\'s All For Love (2009-06-23)
Emma (1996) (2009-06-23)
Igor (2008 ) + external subtitles (2009-06-23)
The Day I Swapped My Dad for Two Goldfish (2009-06-23)
Anaconda 4: Trail of Blood (2009) + subtitles (2009-06-23)
New Scientist magazine - 20 June 2009 (2009-06-23)
Between The Lions (2009-06-23)
The Independent, 20 June 2009 (UK) (2009-06-23)
Finweek English Edition, 25 June 2009 (2009-06-23)
Asia News, 19 June 2009 (2009-06-23)
Lake Monster Mysteries: Investigating the World\'s Most Elusive Creatures (2009-06-23)
The Best Things Ever Said in the Dark: The Wisest, Wittiest, Most Provocative Quotations from the Movies (2009-06-23)
Talk in Two Languages (2009-06-23)
Unfolding Self: The Practice of Psychosynthesis (2009-06-23)
Standard English and the Politics of Language: 2nd Edition (2009-06-23)
Living with Germs: In Sickness and in Health (2009-06-23)
National Geographic Magazine - 1977 - 01, 02, 03 (2009-06-23)
Caprica (2009) - (BSG spin-off) (2009-06-23)
The People, 21 July 2009 (2009-06-23)
The Teaching Company: American Military Experience [Audio Lectures] (2009-06-23)
The Wall Street Journal US Edition - June 22 2009 (2009-06-23)
The Jane Austen Collection - Mansfield Park (1999) (2009-06-23)
The Jane Austen Collection - Persuasion (2007) (2009-06-23)
Battlestar Galactica OST - Season 0,1,2,3 (2009-06-23)
Battlestar Galactica (2007-2009) - Season 4 (2009-06-23)
On Course for Ielts SB book (2009-06-23)
Songs with subtitles 30 (2009-06-23)
Secrets in Inequalities (volume 1) (2009-06-23)
Learning English от BBC (2009-06-23)
Science - June 19 2009 (2009-06-23)
The Bluest Eye Study Guide (2009-06-23)
The Teaching Company: American Identity [Audio Lectures] (2009-06-23)
The Teaching Company: American Mind [Audio Lectures] (2009-06-23)
Мир перевода-6 (2009-06-23)
Angels & Demons (2009) (2009-06-23)
Dublin in the Age of William Butler Yeats and James Joyce (2009-06-22)
The Prince (2009-06-22)

----------


## kingwilly

nice.

I usually just torrent the books, I was using textbooktorrents, but i think its currently down.

----------


## mtone9317

Or you could just bore them to death diagraming sentences. I think it was a form of medievel torture.
How about youtube  Michael Jackson " I'll be there" ?
Teach them the song and the words. They'd love it.

----------


## Another Farang

spasibo! (thanks)

God bless the Russians and their beautiful piracy.  I will sign up today!

Cheers/

----------


## Edge

Nice one Tayto. Thanks.

----------

